# love/hate bridge - Couple of a.m. shots



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

Saturday morning, December 5th. It was cold. You have to get up early to catch the sun light on the bottom of the bridge.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

beautiful skyline there


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

nice! I was expecting to see the Fremont Bridge while you were waiting for several tall masted sailboats to clear


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

Travis said:


> nice! I was expecting to see the Fremont Bridge while you were waiting for several tall masted sailboats to clear


Ha - no, but I'm thinking of an official naame change for the 205 from "headwind bridge" to "love/hate bridge.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Very nice. I'm actually headed out in a few minutes to go do a loop up around the airport via the I205 bike path and Marine Dr. I'll be passing by the spot where you took the morning shot of the bridge.

Scott


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I mostly hate that bridge. I'm mean, thankfully it's wide enough and pretty clean, but it feels like your riding on an inch-worm when you go over it. Also the last two times it was so windy, I had to pedal to keep going forward even though you're going down hill. 

Hopefully it won't rain tomorrow so I can get a ride in with the club.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

maximum7 said:


> I mostly hate that bridge. I'm mean, thankfully it's wide enough and pretty clean, but it feels like your riding on an inch-worm when you go over it. Also the last two times it was so windy, I had to pedal to keep going forward even though you're going down hill.
> 
> Hopefully it won't rain tomorrow so I can get a ride in with the club.


We did have quite a long stretch of south wind, didn't we? I really prefer that, because with the bad paving that you mentioned, I don't like going fast heading south. I do like going north in 39/15 and the upper teens (mph), though.

The love for me is the connection to everything that the other side offers.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Where are you? What is the mountain?


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

The mountain is Hood - just east of Portland O. I-205 bridge over the Columbia. Come on up and do a gorge ride.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=133364&highlight=columbia+river+gorge


----------

